# 2013 Allez Compact seat adjustment



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is probably a stupid question but I don't want to mess up the other geometry of the seat. I need to tilt my seat up just a bit. I feel like I am sliding off the front of it. There are a couple different screws with loc-tite on them. Are these the ones that I need to mess with? It has the stock seat on it. Please don't laugh at my stupidity..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If it's the model I think it is, it has a two bolt system. The front bolt head is seen thru the seat cutout and the rear is facing down. If you tighten the rear bolt, the saddle tip should raise up slightly. 

Make small, incremental adjustments, riding/ assessing before making more.


----------

